

Dropbox is down - rabidsnail
http://status.dropbox.com/

======
opendomain
No it is not. The status page show the last downtime was 7 months ago. Is that
right? Weren't they affected by the recent AWS outage?

~~~
rabidsnail
It's back up again. Dropbox was returning 5xx responses for every page on the
site (including links to things in people's dropbox folders) when I sent the
link.

